# Big soft tumy



## Vageta (Oct 12, 2010)

So I wonder, do any girls in here like a man with a big soft tummy???


----------



## Paquito (Oct 12, 2010)

A board with fat guys and girls who love them? No way. No way any of them would like a soft tumy.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> A board with fat guys and girls who love them? No way. No way any of them would like a soft tumy.



That really exists?


----------



## Vageta (Oct 12, 2010)

Really?? :batting:


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

You spelled tummy wrong.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> That really exists?



It's just over there, Charliieeee, over there in the world of happyness and amazingness...the world in Candy Mountain, Charlieee. 

/internet reference fail :doh:


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> It's just over there, Charliieeee, over there in the world of happyness and amazingness...the world in Candy Mountain, Charlieee.
> 
> /internet reference fail :doh:



It's not a fail, that is Charlie the Unicorn!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> It's not a fail, that is Charlie the Unicorn!



And that's why you're my internet bf.  :wubu:


----------



## Vageta (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the Lammas better.....


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

Less talk. More tumy.


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Less talk. More tumy.



Hahaha. MOAR TUMY


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

Its A Tuma


----------



## Vageta (Oct 12, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahaha. MOAR TUMY





.....you know.....those pics MIGHT be screen captures from my videos posted on Fantasyfeeder???


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Its A Tuma



dsssfgfdhdafgf


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

Vageta said:


> .....you know.....those pics MIGHT be screen captures from my videos posted on Fantasyfeeder???



You are starting to get creepy / gross really fast you should probably lay off for the night


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You are starting to get creepy / gross really fast you should probably lay off for the night



His name is already Vag eta. Creepy/gross got bypassed awhile ago.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> His name is already Vag eta. Creepy/gross got bypassed awhile ago.



Hahahaha. I'm glad I'm not the only one who totally saw "Vagina" every time I looked at Vageta's screen name.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 12, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hahahaha. I'm glad I'm not the only one who totally saw "Vagina" every time I looked at Vageta's screen name.



I was actually going for Vag eater. Adds to the creepy factor a bit.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I was actually going for Vag eater. Adds to the creepy factor a bit.



Yeah... that certainly makes it creepier. The kind of like... legs-crossed-tighter-creepy.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 12, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah... that certainly makes it creepier. The kind of like... legs-crossed-tighter-creepy.



Precisely...


----------



## Zowie (Oct 12, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah... that certainly makes it creepier. The kind of like... legs-crossed-tighter-creepy.



Hahaha, totally know that feeling.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 12, 2010)

We're the best welcoming committee ever.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> We're the best welcoming committee ever.



It's Trial By Fire. You won't get any cajoling from us, no Sir.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's Trial By Fire. You won't get any cajoling from us, no Sir.



No I totally meant it. I think I've had to tell that to several noobs before.

We're a bunch of scamps.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> We're the best welcoming committee ever.



I know, right?

I have totally noticed how much more sarcastic we are when greeting new members. 
I mean, sure... its better than a few pages of pointless "Hey, welcome to Dims!" posts. But some might take it uber personally. 

Still amusing to me, though. (And some posts totally ask for the sarcastic response.)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

You guys are so freakin' territorial it's hysterical. Proud of yourselves??? hahahahaha


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

I feel the need to snuggle with something now. 

Drat. :/


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not being territorial at all. I am just tired of opening up my favorite place on the internet and reading posts by people who will post twice about the love they are looking for and never come back, or someone we know nothing about going into full creeper mode in 5 posts. It's friggin annoying. 

The people who post here are intelligent and we have some great conversations. If you wanna post here, well dang, post like you have at least three braincells to rub together.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'm not being territorial at all. I am just tired of opening up my favorite place on the internet and reading posts by people who will post twice about the love they are looking for and never come back, or someone we know nothing about going into full creeper mode in 5 posts. It's friggin annoying.
> 
> The people who post here are intelligent and we have some great conversations. If you wanna post here, well dang, post like you have at least three braincells to rub together.



Vagina+Penis=good.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Vagina+Penis=good.



mmm math


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'm not being territorial at all. I am just tired of opening up my favorite place on the internet and reading posts by people who will post twice about the love they are looking for and never come back, or someone we know nothing about going into full creeper mode in 5 posts. It's friggin annoying.
> 
> The people who post here are intelligent and we have some great conversations. If you wanna post here, well dang, post like you have at least three neurons to fire together.



Fixed, just because I'm a neuroscience major. 

If anything I like the sarcasm and innuendos-it makes me, as a newb, see that you guys are really "real" people and not some cookie cutter 'like omg welcome to our like totally awesome forum!!!!111!!!111!!!' people. I really do respect that.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 12, 2010)

Again, I think that some people we get here just assume it's FantasyFeeder 2.0. Hell, Dims does have a Weight Board/Weight Gain board. They're great for this kind of stuff. But that's just not what the BHM Board is primarily about. It's about heart. Courage. Strength in the face of adversity. And fatties. And beautiful women that love fatties.

Yea...


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Again, I think that some people we get here just assume it's FantasyFeeder 2.0. Hell, Dims does have a Weight Board/Weight Gain board. They're great for this kind of stuff. But that's just not what the BHM Board is primarily about. It's about heart. Courage. Strength in the face of adversity. And fatties. And beautiful women that love fatties.
> 
> Yea...



Don't forget man-babies, horn-dogs, and one very creepy marshmallow dragon.


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Don't forget man-babies, horn-dogs, and one very creepy marshmallow dragon.



omfg, i forgot about the FUCKING marshmallow dragon.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 12, 2010)

VAGETA!!! Dragon Ball Z!!! people!!!!!

:doh:


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

Vageta said:


> VAGETA!!! Dragon Ball Z!!! people!!!!!
> 
> :doh:



Am I really the only one who got that reference? :doh: I really hope I'm not. O_O DBZ was the first thing I thought of when I saw his name. lol


----------



## Zowie (Oct 12, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Am I really the only one who got that reference? :doh: I really hope I'm not. O_O DBZ was the first thing I thought of when I saw his name. lol



No, of course, I'm pretty sure we all got it. But it still sounds like Vag-eata'.


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> No, of course, I'm pretty sure we all got it. But it still sounds like Vag-eata'.



Haha, Vag-eata is just funnier.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> No, of course, I'm pretty sure we all got it. But it still sounds like Vag-eata'.





Well that too :eat2:


----------



## Zowie (Oct 12, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Well that too :eat2:



NOT IN A GOOD WAY.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Well that too :eat2:



Don't do that anymore.

edit: Seriously.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 12, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Well that too :eat2:



This isn't helping your perceived creepiness. More of the opposite effect, really.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Well that too :eat2:



:eye roll:

Men.


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

dsfghgfdhgfjsf. I'm dying


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

Esther said:


> dsfghgfdhgfjsf. I'm dying



Everyone stand back, I am going to give Esther some chest erections!


I mean compressions!


----------



## Vageta (Oct 12, 2010)

Cause Im a creep
Im a weirdooooo
what to hell am I doing here?
I dont belong here.....


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Cause Im a creep
> Im a weirdooooo
> what to hell am I doing here?
> I dont belong here.....



Just tone it down until you have more than 30 something posts and we know you aren't some sort of child molester or something


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 12, 2010)

BTW, if you were going for the DBZ character, then you should have spelled it right.

Vegeta doesn't have any a's in it.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> BTW, if you were going for the DBZ character, then you should have spelled it right.
> 
> Vegeta doesn't have any a's in it.




Sorry, I wasnt informed of the rules when I created my profile...


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Sorry, I wasnt informed of the rules when I created my profile...



haha, the barely legals, and chaz, just dont like to share FFA attention. it's all good.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 13, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Sorry, I wasnt informed of the rules when I created my profile...



No rules, but you claim your name was regarding a character from a show. My point is you spelled it wrong!


----------



## Vageta (Oct 13, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> No rules, but you claim your name was regarding a character from a show. My point is you spelled it wrong!




Damnitt Will!!! Im a LOVER not a Speller....

The REAL Vegeta would have understood....


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Damnitt Will!!! Im a LOVER not a Speller....
> 
> The REAL Vegeta would have understood....



totally, especially since he was green.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> totally, especially since he was green.





No, I think that was the other guy...


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 13, 2010)

All of the above conversation is making the nerd in me RAAAAAGE.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> All of the above conversation is making the nerd in me RAAAAAGE.



Just don't go over 9000.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive never seen such incredible power.....


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> It's just over there, Charliieeee, over there in the world of happyness and amazingness...the world in Candy Mountain, Charlieee.
> 
> /internet reference fail :doh:



oohhh no, I'm walkin' outta here with my kidneys INTACT. After you.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> oohhh no, I'm walkin' outta here with my kidneys INTACT. After you.



Awwww....fine.  You only need one kidney anyways.

::walks away with head down::


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Awwww....fine.  You only need one kidney anyways.
> 
> ::walks away with head down::



Listen, I only have one left. Let's just say, my last trip to Mexico didn't end well.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Listen, I only have one left. Let's just say, my last trip to Mexico didn't end well.



Damn.  That's not good. Well, if you need one, I'm an O- blood type, so you could use mine if you need another one.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

I have no kidneys 

I replaced them with charcoal filters years ago.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Damn.  That's not good. Well, if you need one, I'm an O- blood type, so you could use mine if you need another one.



Hey, if dialysis is good enough for Osama Bin Laden...



BigChaz said:


> I have no kidneys
> 
> I replaced them with charcoal filters years ago.



Can I grill burgers on your abdomen?


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Damn.  That's not good. Well, if you need one, I'm an O- blood type, so you could use mine if you need another one.



oooh oooh, i call dibs! can also have part of your liver? i don't technically NEED either right now but i'm pretty sure i'm going to sooner than later.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's never a good thing. 

Course, on the plus side, art students can use your insides for their projects.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> That's never a good thing.
> 
> Course, on the plus side, art students can use your insides for their projects.



Shh, you. 

So Chaz, we haven't discussed you coming up to Vancouver in a while.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 14, 2010)

Vancouver? I hear thats a party town like Amsterdam!!!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Vancouver? I hear thats a party town like Amsterdam!!!



Are you fucking kidding me? This place is filled with old asian people and homeless drug addicts. I like that I moved here, but no, it's not a party city.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? This place is filled with old asian people and homeless drug addicts. I like that I moved here, but no, it's not a party city.



From what I hear, it's too fucking expensive to be a party city.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? This place is filled with old asian people and homeless drug addicts. I like that I moved here, but no, it's not a party city.




Why did you move there? and where from?


----------

